# Rail system



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I went shopping online for a rail adapter for my USP. Most were over 50 dollars but I found one at Midway for 18 bucks. Now I can use it for a nightstand gun.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice! Been looking for one, what product category did you find it in? I'm not getting anywhere with the search function...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice job! :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Promag right? I had that one but didn't like it much. It put the controls of the light to low for my liking and I could not decide if I liked the looks or not so I kept putting it on and taking it off. It annoyed me 

I decided to grab one of the GG&G mounts and I could not be happier! I even had comp-tac mod my holster so I can carry my gun with mount installed. Even though those promag mounts are cheap they do stay very tight! Never had any play in mine. It is an all around good product (I just did not like it).

Here are some pics of mine


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Your right it's a promag, I don't think it's to low just to far away but that's because it's a big pistol. I would suggest to anyone to get the GG&G mounts that you have.


----------

